

Stop freelancing and join a company - Yeah I said it - kentf
http://kent.io/post/44252587340/you-dont-want-to-be-the-smartest-person-in-the-room

======
amackera
It's a great philosophy to find and work with people smarter than you, it's
the quickest most reliable way to get better at your craft. I take that
thought into every interview I conduct with potential hires, and so far I
haven't been let down.

------
melkisch
Do you mean "developers and designers"?

~~~
kentf
Anyone who isn't being challenged.

~~~
melkisch
If I were a designer, i'd love the idea of working on many challenging
projects.

